# moose plow bracket from a 360 to a 650



## montreal (Oct 29, 2009)

hello all, i have a moose plow that is currently installed on my kawasaki 360, and i would like to install it on my kawasaki 650 instead. The bracket for the plow is mounted in the center of the atv, and i was wondering if the same bracket can be taken off and mounted on the 650? I dont know if it would fit because underneath the 650 its all armor plated and i cant see.I would like to know before i remove the armor plating....save myself some time and work.
Thanks to all for reading.


----------

